# [Official] 6GHz+ OC Club!



## xxbassplayerxx

For those who have reached the top...
6GHz or Higher Overclocks Only

*Please provide your submission in your Forum Name ONLY as seen here*


Please note, with the new thread, providing temperatures is greatly appreciated!

*Socket 775*

*Sno.lcn* ~ P4 Cedar Mill 631 3.0GHz @ *7520.06 MHz* ~ *150.66% Increase*
*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *8008.50 MHz* ~ *150.27% Increase*
*DOM* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7680.44 MHz* ~ *140.01% Increase*
*drnip* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHZ @ *7680.09 MHz* ~ *140.00% Increase*
*Patch* ~ P4 631 Cedar Mill 3.0GHz @ *7019.73 MHz* ~ *133.99% Increase*
*FtW 420* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7223.83 MHz* ~ *125.74% Increase* @ -180°C
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ Pentium D 915 2.8GHz @ *6236.51 MHz* ~ *122.73% Increase*
*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7124.61 MHz* ~ *122.64% Increase* @ -170°C
*DOM* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7072.32 MHz* ~ *121.01% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ Celeron 347 3.06GHz @ *6669.98 MHz* ~ *117.97% Increase* @ -69°C
*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *6954.78 MHz* ~ *117.34% Increase* @ -170°C
*topdog* ~ Celeron 347 3.06GHz @ *6317.75 MHz* ~ *106.46% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ E8400 3.00GHz @ *6135.57* ~ *104.03% Increase* @ -68°C
*ARandomOWl* ~ E8400 3.00GHz @ *6120.97* ~ *104.03% Increase* @ -125°C
*topdog* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *6495.83 MHz* ~ *102.99% Increase*
*Chiller* ~ Celeron 347 3.06GHz @ *6194.91 MHz* ~ *102.44% Increase*
*Battlecryawesome* ~ E8400 3.00GHz @ *6035.19 MHz* ~ *101.17% Increase* @ -70°C
*schmuckley* ~ E8400 3.00GHz @ *6020.95 MHz* ~ *100.70% Increase*
*baker18* ~ E8400 3.00GHz @ *6020.84 MHz* ~ *100.69% Increase*
*dhenzjhen* ~ P4 631 Cedar Mill 3.00GHz @ *6017.84 MHz* ~ *100.59% Increase* @ -70°C
*baker18* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *6414.77 MHz* ~ *100.59% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ P4 631 Cedar Mill 3.00GHz @ *6000.58 MHz* ~ *100.01% Increase* @ -69°C
*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 356 3.33GHz @ *6597.21 MHz* ~ *98.11% Increase* @ -150°C
*ARandomOWl* ~ Celeron 360 3.46 @ *6837.8* ~ *97.62% Increase* @ -185°C
*battlecryawesome* ~ Pentium 4 641 3.20GHz @ *6258.43 MHz* ~ *97.62% Increase*
*ARandomOWl* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6470.75* ~ *94.32% Increase* @ -150°C
*Wumpus* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6435.35 MHz* ~ *93.08% Increase* @ -115°C
*baker18* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHZ @ *6144.09 MHz* ~ *92.00% Increase*
*Patch* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6360.23 MHz* ~ *90.99% Increase*
*baker18* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *6111.67 MHz* ~ *90.99% Increase*
*DOM* ~ E8500 3.16GHz @ *6033.03 MHz* ~ *90.91% Increase*
*Alatar* ~ Celeron 352 3.2GHz @ *6024.04 MHz* ~ *88.25% Increase*
*XtremeCustoms* ~ Celeron 356 3.33GHz @ *6200.19 MHz* ~ *86.19% Increase*@ -69.3°C[/B]
*Battlecryawesome* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6200.05 MHz* ~ *86.18% Increase* @ -70°C
*Chiller* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6130.26 MHz* ~ *84.09% Increase*
*Pizzaman* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6053.53 MHz* ~ *81.79% Increase*
*baker18* ~ Celeron 356 3.33GHz @ *6033.48 MHz* ~ *81.18% Increase*
*Mikecdm* ~ E8600 3.33GHz @ *6025.68 MHz* ~ *80.79% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ P4 651 3.40GHz @ *6048.41 MHz* ~ *77.89% Increase* @ -72°C

*Socket 1366*

*xxbassplayerxx* ~ i7 980X 3.33GHz @ *6786.58 MHz* ~ *103.58% Increase @ -190°C
*
*DOM* ~ i7 980x 3.33GHz @ *6563.13 MHz* ~ *97.09% Increase*
*miahallen* ~ i7 980x 3.33GHz @ *6535.78 MHz* ~ *96.29% Increase*
*xxbassplayerxx* ~ i7 970 3.20GHz @ *6037.80 MHz* ~ *88.68% Increase @ -140°C*
*dhenzjhen* ~ i7 990x 3.47GHz @ *6518.07 MHz* ~ *87.84% Increase*
*69_Goat* ~ i7 980x 3.33GHz @ *6154.04 MHz* ~ *84.80% Increase*
*FtW_420* ~ i7 990x 3.47GHz @ *6403.21 MHz* ~ *84.53% Increase*
*Lsdmeasap* ~ i7 990x 3.47GHz @ *6273.93 MHz* ~ *80.8% Increase*

*Socket 1156*

*CL3P20* ~ i5 660 3.33GHz @ *6580.71 MHz* ~ *97.62% Increase*
*reggiesanchez* ~ i3 550 3.20GHz @ *6320.50 MHz* ~ *97.52% Increase*
*miahalen* ~ i5 670 3.47GHz @ *6804.85 MHz* ~ *96.11% Increase*
*CL3P20* ~ i5 655K 3.20GHz @ *6237.16 MHz* ~ *94.91% Increase @ -142°C*
*Lsdmeasap* ~ i5 655K 3.2GHz @ *6032.78 MHz* ~ *88.5% Increase*
*69_Goat* ~ i5 670 3.47GHz @ *6102.06 MHz* ~ *75.85% Increase*

*Socket 1155*

*Capwn* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6872.81 MHz* ~ *96.37% Increase*
*DOM* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6601.77 MHz* ~ *88.62% Increase*
*battlecryawesome* ~ i5 3570K 3.4GHz @ *6376.32 MHz* ~ *87.54% Increase*
*coolhandluke41* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6527.36 MHz* ~ *86.50% Increase*
*battlecryawesome* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6526.82 MHz* ~ *86.48% Increase*
*Noguru* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6422.02 MHz* ~ *83.49% Increase*
*Remnant88888888* i5 3570K ~ 3.4GHz @ *6203.11 MHz* ~ *82.44% Increase*
*Hobiecat* i5 3570K ~ 3.4GHz @ *6150.67 MHz* ~ *80.90% Increase*
*saint19* ~ i7 3770K 3.5GHz @ *6261.44 MHz* ~ *78.90% Increase*

*Socket 1150*

*CL3P20* ~ i5 4670K 3.40GHz @ *6700.01 MHz* ~ *97.06% Increase*
*dhenzjhen* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6807.41 MHz* ~ *94.50% Increase*
*JJJC* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6796.92 MHz* ~ *94.20% Increase*
*Alatar* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6503.42 MHz* ~ *85.81% Increase*
*robbo2* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6500.07 MHz* ~ *85.72% Increase*
*Schmuckley* ~ i5 4670K 3.4GHz @ *6301.9 MHz* ~ *85.35% Increase*
*WillHemmens* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6411.48 MHz* ~ *83.19% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6200.13 MHz* ~ *77.15% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ i7 4670K 3.40GHz @ *6006.99 MHz* ~ *76.68% Increase*
*FtW 420* ~ i7 4770K 3.50GHz @ *6000.29 MHz* ~ *71.44% Increase*
*Phenom II, Sempron*

*Topdog* ~ Sempron 145 2.8GHz @ *6537.98 MHz* ~ *133.50% Increase* @ *-160°C*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II X6 1600T 3.0GHz @ *6770.81 MHz* ~ *125.69% Increase*
*FtW 420* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *7192.73 MHz* ~ *124.77% Increase* @ *-180°C*
*mikecdm* ~ Sempron 145 2.8GHz @ *6230.22 MHz* ~ *122.51% Increase*
*Moparman* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.0GHz @ *6627.56 MHz* ~ *120.92% Increase* @ *-180°C*
*El Gappo* ~ Phenom II X4 555 3.2GHz @ *7028.32 MHz* ~ *119.64% Increase*
*Topdog* ~ Phenom II X4 960T 3.0GHz @ *6573.03 MHz* ~ *119.10% Increase* @ *-170°C*
*HobieCat* ~ Phenom II X4 555 3.2GHz @ *6930.5 MHz* ~ *116.58% Increase*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II x3 720 2.8GHz @ *6013.20 MHz* ~ *114.00% Increase* @ -70°C
*schmuckley* ~ Phenom II X4 960T 3.0GHz @ *6401.39 MHz* ~ *113.38% Increase*
*jjjc_93* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *6799.58 MHz* ~ *112.49% Increase*
*HobieCat* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *6750.36 MHz* ~ *110.95% Increase* @ -180°C
*Wumpus* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6750.34 MHz* ~ *109.48% Increase*
*NoGuru* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6673.2 MHz* ~ *108.54% Increase*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6625.01 MHz* ~ *107.03% Increase*
*mikecdm* ~ Phenom II X3 555 3.2GHz @ *6557.90 MHz* ~ *104.93% Increase* @ -180°C
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II x4 955 3.2GHz @ *6522.67MHz* ~ *103.83% Increase* @ -177°C
*saint19* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6520.77 MHz* ~ *103.77% Increase*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz @ *6231.04 MHz* ~ *101% Increase*
*jjjc_93* ~ Phenom II X4 555 3.2GHz @ *6430.86 MHz* ~ *100.96% Increase*
*miahalen* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6412.10 MHz* ~ *100.38% Increase*
*Hobiecat* ~ Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz @ *6804.63 MHz* ~ *100.14% Increase*
*jjjc_93* ~ Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz @ *6757.69 MHz* ~ *98.76%% Increase*
*NoGuru* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6346.3 MHz* ~ *98.32% Increase @ -180°C*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II x4 965 3.4GHz @ *6733.19MHz* ~ *98.04% Increase* @ -180°C
*NoGuru* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *6321.41 MHz* ~ *97.54% Increase*
*PizzaMan* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *6321.17 MHz* ~ *97.53% Increase* @ -180°C
*reggiesanchez* ~ Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz @ *6709.46 MHz* ~ *97.34% Increase*
*PizzaMan* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6300.01 MHz* ~ *96.87% Increase* @ -180°C
*El Gappo* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6250.09 MHz* ~ *95.31% Increase*
*xxbassplayerxx* ~ Phenom II X4 965 BE 3.4GHz @ *6636.87* ~ *95.20% Increase @ -194°C*
*just_nuke_em* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6231.54 MHz* ~ *94.74% Increase*
*Topdog* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6220.7 MHz* ~ *94.40% Increase* @ *-150°C*
*saint19* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6200.28 MHz* ~ *93.76% Increase*
*Maximous* ~ Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz @ *6525.58 MHz* ~ *91.92% Increase*
*Schmuckley* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6070.19 MHz* ~ *89.69% Increase*
*SystemTech* ~ Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz @ *6070.19 MHz* ~ *89.63% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ Phenom II X2 555 3.2GHz @ *6015.58 MHz* ~ *87.98% Increase @ -152°C*
*nolonger* ~ Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz @ *6000.64 MHz* ~ *87.52% Increase*
*PizzaMan* ~ Phenom II X4 980 3.7GHz @ *6580.10 MHz* ~ *77.84% Increase* @ -188°C

*Bulldozer / Piledriver*

*just_nuke_em* ~ FX 8120 3.1GHz @ *8373.8 MHz* ~ *170.12% Increase*
*Alatar* ~ FX 8320 3.5GHz @ *7931.51 MHz* ~ *126.61% Increase*
*just_nuke_em* ~ FX 8120 3.1GHz @ *6697.70 MHz* ~ *116.05% Increase* @ -70°C
*robbo2* ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ *8149.22 MHz* ~ *103.73% Increase*
*Topdog* ~ FX-8150 3.6GHz @ *7332.85 MHz* ~ *103.69% Increase* @ *-170°C*
*JPigg* ~ FX 8120 3.1GHz @ *6224.27 MHz* ~ *100.78% Increase* @ -66°C
*Alatar* ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ *7964.22 MHz* ~ *99.11% Increase*
*thfallen* ~ FX 8120 3.1GHz @ *6150.45 MHz* ~ *98.40% Increase*@ -60
*Hobiecat* ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ *7695.43 MHz* ~ *92.39% Increase*
*mikecdm* ~ A10 5800K 3.8GHz @ *7142.66 MHz* ~ *87.96% Increase*
*just_nuke_em* ~ FX 4100 3.6GHz @ *6678.63 MHz* ~ *85.51% Increase*
*RACER86-PC* ~ FX 8150 3.6GHz @ *6403.12 MHz* ~ *77.86% Increase* @ -50°C
*TRUCKERGUY* ~ FX-8150 3.6GHz @ *6431.59 MHz* ~ *70.32% Increase*
*Alatar* ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ *6180.31 MHz* ~ *54.51% Increase*

*FM2*

*robbo2* ~ A10-6800K 4.1GHz @ *8073.38 MHz* ~ *96.91% Increase*
*Alatar* ~ Athlon X4 760K 3.8GHz @ *7150.16 MHz* ~ *88.16% Increase*
*XtremeCuztoms* ~ A10-6800K 4.1GHz @ *7600.77 MHz* ~ *85.38% Increase*

Note: Old thread can be found here.


----------



## Liighthead

yay 1st post haha

i agree with cl3p20 here

''I think temps and temp range should be included with all 6ghz OC's from now on as well... would really be nice to see the ranges other folks have got to hold CPU's to, just to break 6ghz ''








show us your temps? maby cooler as well







just wondering what u guys hit 6ghz+


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I agree as well. I've updated the first post as well as adding in my temperature when I hit it.


----------



## saint19

Here is the temps that I hit.



Can we update the signature too? This is linked with the old closed thread.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14447685*
> Here is the temps that I hit.
> 
> 
> 
> Can we update the signature too? This is linked with the old closed thread.


The thread tags for the signature in the OP have been updated, it seems.

Subbing this thread in hopes that I may one day hit 6 GHz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup. Forgot to say I updated it


----------



## PizzaMan

Both my submissions where with full pot at ~180C.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

In/

i wonder how accurate that Thermometer is.... I'm gonna guess and say not very accurate.

edit:

both 775 6GHz submissions were at -68.6c (was on dice and remember)
the AMD submission was at -152.4c
TA890FXE / Fluke 52 II (not some el cheapo thermometer)


----------



## makesithappen

what the....

MELTDOWN








:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14449471*
> In/
> 
> i wonder how accurate that Thermometer is.... I'm gonna guess and say not very accurate.
> 
> edit:
> 
> both 775 6GHz submissions were at -68.6c (was on dice and remember)
> the AMD submission was at -152.4c
> TA890FXE / Fluke 52 II (not some el cheapo thermometer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Not sure, nacho_arroyo is the thermometer's owner. Maybe 182ºC


----------



## battlecryawesome

My 6.2ghz was on dice so my temps were no colder than -70 .


----------



## kill

huminahuminahuminahuminahuminahuminahumina....







i want 6ghz+


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated your submission BCA.


----------



## Crouch

980x @6.5GHz that must be the ultimate processor in the world


----------



## CL3P20

my validation with i5-655k @ 6.2ghz was done @ -142c
TES1305 thermo, K probe


----------



## FtW 420

My 7.2Ghz was also full pot, cheap thermo was maxed at -168 & it reads a bit low...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gotcha CL3.

Guys, if you see spam, don't respond to it. Just report it. Unfortunately the thread move was not successful... so we're still getting 1-5 posts per day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14463840*
> My 7.2Ghz was also full pot, cheap thermo was maxed at -168 & it reads a bit low...


I'm putting full pot at -180°C... seems to be pretty standard.


----------



## alancsalt

Subbed...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14500009*
> Subbed...


So we have pretty similar systems now...


----------



## alancsalt

Ah yes, but I still haven't made the jump to dice/ln2..


----------



## ARandomOWL

Celeron 360 3.46GHz @ 6.8GHz. ~97% OC, running full pot around -185C









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356898


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;14500210*
> Celeron 360 3.46GHz @ 6.8GHz. ~97% OC, running full pot around -185C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1356898


97.62%

on a modded Commando. Very nice


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14500504*
> 97.62%
> 
> on a modded Commando. Very nice


Thanks. RIP commando


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;14500556*
> Thanks. RIP commando


Oh No !!! A moment of silence for your Commando............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl;14500556*
> Thanks. RIP commando


I dips me hat.


----------



## battlecryawesome

a sigh with heavy heart


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## HobieCat

Sign me up Bass!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1961826


----------



## wumpus

welcome to the club man!









oh and,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954761

bested my other speed by another 50Mhz


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;14658911*
> welcome to the club man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and,
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1954761
> 
> bested my other speed by another 50Mhz


Thanks Wump! Nice chip you've got there.


----------



## NoGuru

Great work Wump and Hobbie!

I made it too http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963270


----------



## HobieCat

Nice work Guru! Just imagine what the chip could have done with thermal paste


----------



## badatgames18

-looks at this thread
-looks at 2600k
-looks at this thread again
-shakes head and quietly curses


----------



## alancsalt

Yes, one of the few places that 1366 goes more easily than 1155......


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14669342*
> Nice work Guru! Just imagine what the chip could have done with thermal paste


LMAO!! Yeah um


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

what are you guys saying?
Guru totally forgot TIM?
seriously?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms;14672247*
> what are you guys saying?
> Guru totally forgot TIM?
> seriously?


Yup, he did that 6346mhz without any TIM









I think Guru may be onto something here because that chip was preforming very well.


----------



## saint19

New Phenon II X4 955 this weekend soon my 2nd CPU in LN2


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;14760980*
> New Phenon II X4 955 this weekend soon my 2nd CPU in LN2


So you might be jumping the gun a bit here, lol, I like it


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14761653*
> So you might be jumping the gun a bit here, lol, I like it


Yeah, CPU for sure goes to LN2 still not sure on GPU


----------



## battlecryawesome

lol


----------



## NoGuru

Bass, y u no update da club?


----------



## reggiesanchez

another one


----------



## NoGuru

Awesomeness regg!


----------



## HobieCat

Nice work Reggie


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;14914377*
> 
> 
> another one


"Impressive!" in deep bass voice.......


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's my first Intel 6Ghz submission.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1997667


----------



## MGX1016

no 1155 yet


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;14924354*
> Here's my first Intel 6Ghz submission.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1997667


Nice pizza


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;14924354*
> Here's my first Intel 6Ghz submission.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1997667


Great job bro!

Going to see FX in here soon


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;14925763*
> Great job bro!
> 
> Going to see FX in here soon


Agree..8GHz+..lol


----------



## baker18

new 352 @ -60

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2004483


----------



## jjjc_93

My first time with AMD under LN2. PHII 555 @ 6.43GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014480


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93;15049338*
> My first time with AMD under LN2. PHII 555 @ 6.43GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014480


Very nice!
Did it scale up to 1.95v or was that something you just set and worked off of?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15049836*
> Very nice!
> Did it scale up to 1.95v or was that something you just set and worked off of?


I set it to 1.8v initially, which failed at 5.8ghz, then 1.85v which failed at 6.1 and then set it to 1.92 ( the 1.95 is either the board overvolting or a reporting error).

My temperature probe broke half way through the session, annoyingly enough, so I couldn't check temps, but the pot was full to the brim for almost the entire time.


----------



## NoGuru

Yeah, I think my 555 stopped scaling after 1.88v.
Think I tried 2v just to say I did it, lol.


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15050005*
> Yeah, I think my 555 stopped scaling after 1.88v.
> Think I tried 2v just to say I did it, lol.


Haha, I tried the same, but it got me no further than 1.92v, I probably could have even pulled that back to around the 1.88v mark and noticed no difference, it would appear that these chips scale much better to the cold then they do to high voltages. Was alot of fun anyway, I look forward to playing with more AMD chips.

I have an LN2 log that I'll update tomorrow with more results when I wake up tomorrow (later this morning







)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wat

updated


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93;15049922*
> I set it to 1.8v initially, which failed at 5.8ghz, then 1.85v which failed at 6.1 and then set it to 1.92 ( the 1.95 is either the board overvolting or a reporting error).
> 
> My temperature probe broke half way through the session, annoyingly enough, so I couldn't check temps, but the pot was full to the brim for almost the entire time.


When you got a chip with no coldbug you really don't even need a thermo. With a full pot, it's not like you're going to get it any colder.

Grats on the the 6Ghz fun


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93;15049338*
> My first time with AMD under LN2. PHII 555 @ 6.43GHz.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2014480


Welcome to the club


----------



## charlie97

Am I seeing this right? 152 Degrees Below Zero?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yes you are! In most of these cases, liquid nitrogen is used. However, there are a few chips that will do it with just dry ice.


----------



## saint19

After see more thread you will see more than that.


----------



## PizzaMan

I got another one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045267


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well done Pizza. Full pot?


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I got another one.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2045267


Awesome stuff


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

man, i need another 6GHz again.... it's been awhile for me.
got a few P4's coming that should do it on dice..
need to find a way to get some ln2..

Nicely Done Pizza.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Good job Pizza, also im impressed that your Crosshair V Formula works as mine did not and had to send it back to newegg ..








I need a mad as hell smiley.


----------



## PizzaMan

That's a bummer. The CHV is a good board. It's as good as the 890FXE I had before it, but think ASUS bloated the bios a touch with options that I don't even need at -188c and nearly 2v.


----------



## battlecryawesome

I loved the bios, I still found my self using the keyboard tho.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated


----------



## FtW 420

forgetting to add my 955be to the list, tried today but couldn't crack 7.2ghz yet...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2027878


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got it


----------



## just_nuke_em

Hopefully more will follow http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050382


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em;15348865*
> Hopefully more will follow http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2050382


Welcome to the Club....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated


----------



## saint19

That FX list is empty...


----------



## alancsalt

How long for?


----------



## saint19

I don't know, trying to find money for get mine and do some overclock...


----------



## jjjc_93

I'm just waiting for them to become available in Australia. I've been asking around and no stores will give me an ETA at all. The word going around is early November, I certainly hope so, can't wait to get an 8120 under LN2.


----------



## saint19

I'm thinking in go with the biggest one, 8150 ftw.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The MC by me has the 4100 and 6100 in stock... I want to grab the 4100 and freeze it!


----------



## NoGuru

I'm not in any hurry to bench BD right now but I will.


----------



## saint19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm not in any hurry to bench BD right now but I will.


Well, really isn't a race for me too but I want a 8GHz+ CPU-Z in my profile


----------



## andrews2547

I want in but I can't get past 4.2GHz







stupid cheap motherboard.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

6048.41 MHz 
This things crying for more jiggawatts and to be colder... I'll have to redo this one on ln2

forgot to add temp.
validation temps was -71.8c


----------



## alancsalt

Is that volt-modded, or do the P35 boards allow voltages over 1.4v? (unlike ep45-ud3p)

Very nice anyway!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Is that volt-modded, or do the P35 boards allow voltages over 1.4v? (unlike ep45-ud3p)

Very nice anyway!


totally stock vanilla P35 motherboard.
in the bios it shows 1.7, windows shows 1.672

EP45-UDxx are the only boards i've seen with a 1.4 max vcore on a pent4 or celly.


----------



## alancsalt

Oh well, I've got a P965 Commando on the way already. These things happen.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Oh well, I've got a P965 Commando on the way already. These things happen.


a vanilla Commado will work, but it needs mods done to it to push vcore 
on a stock Commando i did about 6.7GHz.
another great P965 board is the P5B


----------



## alancsalt

Only the UD models? Do the DS models go higher? (Sorry if getting OT)


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

ep45-ud3l, ep45-ud3r, ep45-ud3p all locked at 1.4vcore.
pretty much every single ep45 model is locked at 1.4vcore. these boards arent made for cellys and pent4, they are dualies and quads..


----------



## ARandomOWL

E8400 @ 6.12GHz, just over 100%







(CPU temp -125)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*


E8400 @ 6.12GHz, just over 100%







(CPU temp -125)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712



Oh wow, I love that FSB. I'm jelly.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*


E8400 @ 6.12GHz, just over 100%







(CPU temp -125)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


----------



## jjjc_93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*


E8400 @ 6.12GHz, just over 100%







(CPU temp -125)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2061712


Holy FSB Batman!









Awesome result man, great work.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Oh wow, I love that FSB. I'm jelly.


Thanks, much the same to your 700MHz @ CL4









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*


Holy FSB Batman!









Awesome result man, great work.


Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated and good job guys!


----------



## saint19

Guys, any voltage recommendation for 1090T under dice?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19;15459388*
> Guys, any voltage recommendation for 1090T under dice?


1.65v-1.70v is a good range, with 1.70v being about the max you should use under dice.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you're being conservative


----------



## saint19

If I want take risks?


----------



## HobieCat

1.75 if you're feeling daring. I would not do 1.80 on Dice.


----------



## saint19

Note taken, thanks guys. Maybe use dice in few days for bench


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'd go until it stops scaling if I was feeling daring. Hobie's right on that front. You probably won't see anything helping over 1.75V.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I'd go until it stops scaling if I was feeling daring. Hobie's right on that front. You probably won't see anything helping over 1.75V.


I tried 2V on a 90nm Celeron with DICE once. Needless to say it didn't really help


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

posting this for Mikecdm
6025.68 MHz
Welcome to the club...


----------



## HobieCat

It's about time









Now you need to hit 7ghz Mike!


----------



## battlecryawesome

Mikecdm


----------



## NoGuru

Good stuff Mike!


----------



## jjjc_93

Full pot benching again, got a 965 to 6.75GHz this time









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2068524


----------



## HobieCat

Very nice!


----------



## ARandomOWL

E8600 closing on 100%...6.47GHz. -150 on the pot

Had problems with ram dividers/straps I think.


----------



## just_nuke_em

FX-4100 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071432


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:



Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*


FX-4100 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2071432


Damn, thats nice... and to think i really considered getting one of those since they are cheap and the under dog compared to the others... very well done


----------



## jjjc_93

Another entry from myself.

PHII x4 955 @ 6.799GHz - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2081854


----------



## HobieCat

I can't wait for hudler to get here so I won't have to delete 10 spam posts a day from this thread.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

bump for dis


----------



## just_nuke_em

965BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096470
-180C


----------



## HobieCat

Nice!

Did you try different combinations of fsb with multi, because it looks like you might have run out of multi on that sub.


----------



## wumpus

got an update









CPU was around -115 degrees C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2095032


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Did you try different combinations of fsb with multi, because it looks like you might have run out of multi on that sub.


I did a bit, but the biggest issue was the core 0 valid only thing







. Got a little more LN2 left, so I'll try a much high fsb.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I just spent an hour or so updating and then my computer crashed (that's what I get for setting an OC and not checking to see if it's stable). Huddler doesn't work well with Chrome's attempt to save the data...

so I'm giving up for now. No update until I get motivated again. I had put tons of work into fixing the OP for Huddler...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> I did a bit, but the biggest issue was the core 0 valid only thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got a little more LN2 left, so I'll try a much high fsb.


It doesnt have to be much higher, but I'd think something ~240-250 will give you much more multi headroom.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Doesn't do any better, even with a little bit more fsb. I can't get back up to 6.6







. Guess that one was a one time shot.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 965BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096470
> -180C


Nice one you got there. Great job


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Doesn't do any better, even with a little bit more fsb. I can't get back up to 6.6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess that one was a one time shot.


Brings back the day.....


----------



## just_nuke_em

955BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106866
-177C

Got some nice wprime32/1024 scores on this guy. Too bad it didn't clock higher than my 965


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> 955BE http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106866
> -177C
> Got some nice wprime32/1024 scores on this guy. Too bad it didn't clock higher than my 965


Was it not scaling any higher with more voltage? Mine scaled all the way to 1.88v iirc.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Had it up to 1.92V at one point. Tried a whole bunch of bus/multi combos that didn't do anything. Anytime I would increase multi or bus that would put it past 6.6, it crashed.

Here's a random question that I've never seen mentioned: so I'm using k10stat for multi increases in windows, but what is the ideal speed to be booting with the other cores at? low or high?


----------



## andrews2547

BEHOLD!

The goldenchip


----------



## badatgames18

still trying to find a chip to get me into this club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> BEHOLD!
> The goldenchip


nice!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> nice!!


I'm just trollin'







it's a glitch in CoreTemp. My FSB is only 200Mhz


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> still trying to find a chip to get me into this club


Lol, you gona try to do that with a 1155 chip? That would be a feat of glory and worth of song


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Lol, you gona try to do that with a 1155 chip? That would be a feat of glory and worth of song


yep that's what i'm doin








hopefully i can be the third in the world to get one

(fingers crossed x_x) (the fella that got the last one took only 90 processors.. i am getting up there also







)
sooner or later i will find it i swear


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18*
> 
> yep that's what i'm doin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully i can be the third in the world to get one
> 
> (fingers crossed x_x) (the fella that got the last one took only 90 processors.. i am getting up there also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> sooner or later i will find it i swear


I wish I had money and time for that. BTW, you wana sell me on of those sort of nice ones







? I need something better than my current one, which I think has degraded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> When I'm using dry ice I like to boot up at around 4.5ghz and then use K10 to take it whatever cores I want up to ~5.5ghz.
> 
> When using LN2, I boot up at about 5.5ghz and then use K10 to go up from there.


That is almost exactly what I was doing. I'm probably doing something wrong somewhere. I'll be rerunning these once my F1 gets here, so I'll have to do some more research before than. For now I got a 720 that is frozen and needs my attention...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Had it up to 1.92V at one point. Tried a whole bunch of bus/multi combos that didn't do anything. Anytime I would increase multi or bus that would put it past 6.6, it crashed.
> Here's a random question that I've never seen mentioned: so I'm using k10stat for multi increases in windows, but what is the ideal speed to be booting with the other cores at? low or high?


When I'm using dry ice I like to boot up at around 4.5ghz and then use K10 to take it whatever cores I want up to ~5.5ghz.

When using LN2, I boot up at about 5.5ghz and then use K10 to go up from there.


----------



## just_nuke_em

*sigh* cpuz keeps rejecting my submissions







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108431


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> *sigh* cpuz keeps rejecting my submissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2108431


It's just because it's AMD. CPUz always rejects AMD stuff, but it still counts HWBot.

Nice job on that by the way, it's good enough for 6th on HWBot.


----------



## just_nuke_em

It will count? I wasn't sure it would, but I guess that answers that. Got a 5.9 validated on core 0. It rejected the same setting a core 1 and 2, so it is just being picky







.


----------



## HobieCat

Yup, it will count for HWBot.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> It's just because it's AMD. CPUz always rejects AMD stuff, but it still counts HWBot.
> 
> Nice job on that by the way, it's good enough for 6th on HWBot.


I joined their forum to talk about that. Their answer directed me to this:
Quote:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a note to tell you I just changed some steps of the internal validation check. Now, to get your dump validated, you need a clean frequency over time ("time" is, of course, not an hour but 2-3 seconds max.). This was added in order to reject all dumps where the CPU was throttling or unable to keep its rated frequency more than some milliseconds. Some guys spammed the validation key as long as needed to get a result "validated". We don't think a quarter second frequency might be called a "validated overclocking", so I added that check.
> 
> This issue is mainly affecting AMD K10 CPU (Intel doesn't seems to be concerned). No problem found so far with the Bulldozer OC Contest currently in progress.
> 
> PS : many bogus dumps were removed from world records.


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60228-Change-in-validation-checks-for-very-high-overclocking?s=8c5cb2b0b719b7db73f28f2c24ca98d8


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I joined their forum to talk about that. Their answer directed me to this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just a note to tell you I just changed some steps of the internal validation check. Now, to get your dump validated, you need a clean frequency over time ("time" is, of course, not an hour but 2-3 seconds max.). This was added in order to reject all dumps where the CPU was throttling or unable to keep its rated frequency more than some milliseconds. Some guys spammed the validation key as long as needed to get a result "validated". We don't think a quarter second frequency might be called a "validated overclocking", so I added that check.
> 
> This issue is mainly affecting AMD K10 CPU (Intel doesn't seems to be concerned). No problem found so far with the Bulldozer OC Contest currently in progress.
> 
> PS : many bogus dumps were removed from world records.
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60228-Change-in-validation-checks-for-very-high-overclocking?s=8c5cb2b0b719b7db73f28f2c24ca98d8
Click to expand...

I saw that post about the time based thing. At least for this chip, it didn't matter how long I left the freq sit after I adjusted it. I think it is just buggy. And as I stated above, it validated for core 0 just fine at 5.9, just not the others using the same multi/bus speeds.


----------



## HobieCat

The problem with a lot of amd platforms is that they have a base clock that tends to "float" around a bit, so the frequency is constantly changing. This is why it results in a rejected vaild more often than not.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> The problem with a lot of amd platforms is that they have a base clock that tends to "float" around a bit, so the frequency is constantly changing. This is why it results in a rejected vaild more often than not.


Yes, I've noticed this! A friend 965BE has the same attitude..

I overclocked it to 4GHz for him on a Hyper 212+ and it was fine, then he got random BSOD's a week later when summer hit. So i dropped it to 3.8.. It BSOD's at full load on hot days.. It's really unstable on really hot days.
Also not having the Hyper 212+ mounted properly doesn't help.. He didn't want me to take the motherboard out to mount the backplate.. So it's not in properly..Sigh.

Sorry about the rant, but yes. I can confirm those statements about the AM3 platform.


----------



## Mikecdm

Little something from today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Little something from today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


What was the cooling on that? DICE or LN2?

Still pretty epic! (;


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Little something from today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


Nice one Mike, although I'd think you might be able to go higher if you dropped the fsb and upped the multi, but then again, maybe not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What was the cooling on that? DICE or LN2?
> Still pretty epic! (;


Definitely LN2.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Nice one Mike, although I'd think you might be able to go higher if you dropped the fsb and upped the multi, but then again, maybe not.
> 
> Definitely LN2.


Yeah, that's what i was thinking. I'm considering getting some DICE when i upgrade this.. Well if i can't sell it








'cause i've got a spare E2140 laying around, that would need lapping 'cause of a couple of marks on it..


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Little something from today http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2195803


Nice Mike!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Yeah, that's what i was thinking. I'm considering getting some DICE when i upgrade this.. Well if i can't sell it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause i've got a spare E2140 laying around, that would need lapping 'cause of a couple of marks on it..


You won't have to worry about marks on the IHS if you are going sub-zero.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Nice Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You won't have to worry about marks on the IHS if you are going sub-zero.


Oh okay! Thanks for the tip! (;
If i go ahead with it, it will be my first sub-zero run..

'cause if i can get ahold of some DICE it's a rather cheap approach. I'd just need to make a cage for the stock heatsync so i could sit dice on it!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I got another 6ghz, oh happy day,lol
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934
On Dice.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Temps unknown, Dice is all I use though w/ acetone so around -70-76C









@ Lsdmeasap -

990X + GA-X58A-OC + Mushkin @ 6.273GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832933

655K + GA-P55A-UD6 + Mushkin @ 6.032GHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347120


----------



## PizzaMan

Nice dice runs


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I got another 6ghz, oh happy day,lol
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2209934
> On Dice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lsdmeasap*
> 
> Temps unknown, Dice is all I use though w/ acetone so around -70-76C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Lsdmeasap -
> 990X + GA-X58A-OC + Mushkin @ 6.273GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1832933
> 655K + GA-P55A-UD6 + Mushkin @ 6.032GHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1347120


The one area SB gets whomped......sub zero cool...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

wow............. lsdmeasap is still alive... thought we lost you man... welcome back


----------



## lsdmeasap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> wow............. lsdmeasap is still alive... thought we lost you man... welcome back


Thanks XC! I meant to get into many forums and let everyone know what was going on, but I ended up not having time before I left, so the only message I got out was a thread that Cameron left for me over at Tweaktown. I was hoping if that happened someone would pass the info around, but it doesn't look like it made it around as I would have liked it to









Anyway, yessir I'm back in action now, just catching up a little bit still!


----------



## NoGuru

Nice run guys! Great to see you back LSD







We knew you were busy but not sure we could hear from you again.


----------



## lsdmeasap

Thanks NoGuru, I've missed everyone here!!

Bass, I'm still waiting to get on this list and for a better avatar from you too


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232049


----------



## JPigg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252900

that was at -66*c


----------



## greed

can't wait to see ib in the list


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greed*
> 
> can't wait to see ib in the list


Let the binning games begin...again.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Let the binning games begin...again.


----------



## saint19

Who will be the 1st one in upload that?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

considering this...................

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/mass_shipments_intels_ivy_bridge_reportedly_delayed_until_summer

it might be awhile


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936

@ - 70


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230923


Jelly







What cooling did you have to get that speed and was it stable?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooling did you have to get that speed and was it stable?


LN2 and it was stable enough to get a validation


----------



## CL3P20

6.58ghz - i5 660 ... just getting added to the list

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2211493


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

AMD Turion X2 RM-72
MB Brand : Gateway
MB Model : SJV50PU

6144.25 MHz / 192.58% increase.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329753


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> AMD Turion X2 RM-72
> MB Brand : Gateway
> MB Model : SJV50PU
> 6144.25 MHz / 192.58% increase.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2329753


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated through post 154.

Gotta go to class.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Updated through post 154.
> Gotta find myself some class.










you go boy.... go find some...


----------



## DOM.

Time to raise the dead









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355728


----------



## alancsalt

Creak, clank, haunt.......


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

well... got a Modded Commando recently with 9 chips for free..... Tested a E5200 and increased my previous cpuz but that was about it.
decided to slap in a Celeron 356 and see what it would do. first boot was 5.77GHz.. but man took me forever to get it to where i wanted... it was screaming for vcore and more cold...... but Dice was the limit..

Commando
Celly 356
F1 Gemin with Dice Base..
6200.19 MHz
Temps -69.3c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367445

will for sure have to put this in the good pile and try again with LN2 and a NB pot...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> well... got a Modded Commando recently with 9 chips for free..... Tested a E5200 and increased my previous cpuz but that was about it.
> decided to slap in a Celeron 356 and see what it would do. first boot was 5.77GHz.. but man took me forever to get it to where i wanted... it was screaming for vcore and more cold...... but Dice was the limit..
> Commando
> Celly 356
> F1 Gemin with Dice Base..
> 6200.19 MHz
> Temps -69.3c
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2367445
> will for sure have to put this in the good pile and try again with LN2 and a NB pot...


Sure you need a NB pot for the FSB of a Celeron?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

i wouldn't think so.... but man oh man, the NB on this one was on fire even with a fan on it..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254936
> 
> @ - 70


Please add me into the list =(

thanks


----------



## Schmuckley

..someday.. :








Y U no add dhenzjhen..Him pulls major points for team


----------



## JPigg

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2252900


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> ..someday.. :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y U no add dhenzjhen..Him pulls major points for team


Haha thanks Shmuckley!! I'd like to put 6Ghz Club into my sig but my name isn't there in the list haha kinda
embarrassing, lol!!

U looking for freezing tools?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Haha thanks Shmuckley!! I'd like to put 6Ghz Club into my sig but my name isn't there in the list haha kinda
> embarrassing, lol!!
> U looking for freezing tools?


ayess..i am..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Haha thanks Shmuckley!! I'd like to put 6Ghz Club into my sig but my name isn't there in the list haha kinda
> embarrassing, lol!!
> U looking for freezing tools?
> 
> 
> 
> ayess..i am..
Click to expand...

PM sent


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hey guys, the list isn't totally updated. I'm about to have a bit of free time (just graduated from college) so it'll get updated soon


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hey guys, the list isn't totally updated. I'm about to have a bit of free time (just graduated from college) so it'll get updated soon


Congrats for the graduation


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hey guys, the list isn't totally updated. I'm about to have a bit of free time (just graduated from college) so it'll get updated soon


Nice







. Did you get a job offer yet?

I forgot about this thread, so I got some stuff that needs adding








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2373457
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2292560
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317223
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2210639
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2132647


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

nice amd collection..... no intel love tho ?
lets see 8ghz celeron action... !!


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416024


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2416024


----------



## alancsalt

Happy making? Time for more.....

(Just filling in. If you see any errors, miscalculations, or I missed you, please post.)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Going to pick up my girlfriend from the airport in an hour then going to the lake house for a week


----------



## battlecryawesome

Thats sounds awesome. good for you Tom..


----------



## saint19

Here is another one for me











http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


----------



## HobieCat

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is another one for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424138


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424719
> *img snip*


You have been entered in the lists gentlemen.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

alancsalt you're a club entry Beast....










nice work


----------



## alancsalt

Overclock lists help keep ppls overclocking and encourage others to start....









Thanks for the kind words there...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Plug...









http://www.overclock.net/t/1278108/michigan-overclocking-event-late-august


----------



## dhenzjhen

Celeron 356 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453500 -150


----------



## TopicClocker

Really crazy clocks here! If I tried to clock my processor to those speeds It would melt, spontaneously combust and destroy all of my components with it


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really crazy clocks here! If I tried to clock my processor to those speeds It would melt, spontaneously combust and destroy all of my components with it


You have to freeze it so it cant melt.

Nice oc Dhenz.. feel like ive said that before.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice...


----------



## Schmuckley

:







: Someday ..It wasn't today :







:
BCA did it with a 3570K
I like the Eddie avatar,btw :







:
On the bright side..1st session I've had where a board AND cpu lived simultaneously






















ANd I got a big 2nd









Yet still no 6 Ghz























:







: fx...hmm


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks guys









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Celeron 356 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453500 -150



















It's a habit...using those pix....


----------



## dhenzjhen

thank u sir :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473

E8400

6135.57 MHz

Dice
-68c


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473
> E8400
> 6135.57 MHz
> Dice
> -68c


681 ref clock


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483473
> E8400
> 6135.57 MHz
> Dice
> -68c


Got you entered


----------



## racer86

FX 8150 running roughly -35/40c on dice
6403mhz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489411


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice dice clocks... bet it goes higher...


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Nice dice clocks... bet it goes higher...


ya i think its got some more in it i think i was only running around -40c when i did that if i could get it down closer to -60c i bet i could pull some more out of it. Dropping down to 2 cores might help too


----------



## dhenzjhen

Celeron 352 @ 6954.78 -170C http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490850

need more ln2 =(


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

very nice


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> very nice


Thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated


----------



## dhenzjhen

Celeron 352 @ 7124.61 -170C http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2496603


----------



## battlecryawesome

Nice OC son. dang


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Nice OC son. dang


Thanks, Bc. I have 1 more chip to try









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I have 10 of those Celly 352's i need to bin too.
Nice OC tho...


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

6526.82 MHz

Big Money Binner...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500241


good job bc! now you have a weapon for 3d









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> I have 10 of those Celly 352's i need to bin too.
> Nice OC tho...


Big Money Binner...










thanks dj

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2500400 i got a cold bug and then ran out of ln2


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Nice Robbie...

6258.43 MHz Is nice....


----------



## battlecryawesome

i thought it sukd cuz everyone else was pushing to 7ghz,







lol oh well. thanks davr


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated with your subs BCA.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Updated with your subs BCA.


update my 352 also


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nevar!









Updated.


----------



## dhenzjhen




----------



## dhenzjhen

Celeron 352 @ 7688.12 -170C http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504678


----------



## battlecryawesome

Another nice oc Dhenz, your e8500 not looking so good?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Thanks BC. yeah the E8500 was a total [email protected] and I will never ever touch that ES chip again, lol!!

EDIT: gonna be looking for CHV soon


----------



## dhenzjhen

Dear Bassplayer sir,

Please add my celery.

thanks


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I mean... I could.

Later


----------



## battlecryawesome

Dont do it Tom, he makes it look to easy.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Dont do it Tom, he makes it look to easy.


lol bc, I thought we are amigos?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> nice amd collection..... no intel love tho ?
> lets see 8ghz celeron action... !!


I know i have 3+ 352's that will do 8Ghz+, (even one close to 8.1Ghz) just need to get the time to bench them and that is not easy having 2 jobs and a bachelors degree i'm working on.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Dont do it Tom, he makes it look to easy.
> 
> 
> 
> lol bc, I thought we are amigos?
Click to expand...

HAHA ya we the 2 amigos.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> Dont do it Tom, he makes it look to easy.
> 
> 
> 
> lol bc, I thought we are amigos?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA ya we the 2 amigos.
Click to expand...

Subbed


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Subbed


dhenzjhen did this ever get added do you know?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504678

If not, after event this weekend I'll do it for Bass if I need to.


----------



## alancsalt

[*]*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7688.12 MHz* ~ *140.25% Increase* @ -?°C

That'd be No2 in the 775 list.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Subbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhenzjhen did this ever get added do you know?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504678
> 
> If not, after event this weekend I'll do it for Bass if I need to.
Click to expand...

Looks like not in the front page yet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> [*]*dhenzjhen* ~ Celeron 352 3.20GHz @ *7688.12 MHz* ~ *140.25% Increase* @ -?°C
> 
> That'd be No2 in the 775 list.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Alan, Can you add it?
I won't be able to until Sunday.

temp was at -170c


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated you buncha bums


----------



## battlecryawesome

hehehe, I will have one more tomorrow...


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Updated you buncha bums


Thank u sir









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> hehehe, I will have one more tomorrow...


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> hehehe, I will have one more tomorrow...


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> hehehe, I will have one more tomorrow...


As will I


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> hehehe, I will have one more tomorrow...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> As will I


Time to pay the piper....


----------



## battlecryawesome

I failed







But I had fun....


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> I failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I had fun....


me too.

every time i booted on the commando with the celeron and it failed, someone called my name and i had to walk away. there was no time for me to get comfy and bench... but had fun, thats all that matters


----------



## battlecryawesome

That was the first time I used Vaseline and my boards didn't like it, maybe I did it wrong. not sure.


----------



## NoGuru

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318
Hooking the UP7 up to H2O now


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544318
> Hooking the UP7 up to H2O now


Be careful, I left the vcore at 1.80v


----------



## NoGuru

1.8 is perfect


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Time to pay the piper....




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544428










I'm positive this chip has more left in it, because I was able to do a few superpi 1m runs at this speed. I just need to play with it a little bit more to find its true potential.


----------



## topdog

Some recent AMD action that I've done

Phenom II 960T 3.0ghz -170°C



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2471716

Sempron 145 2.8ghz -160°C



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544569

Phenom II 555 3.2ghz -150°C



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489747

FX-8150 3.6ghz -170°C



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470555


----------



## Schmuckley

e8400
Dice -70
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> e8400
> Dice -70
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570202


damn nice OC Ronaldo good job man! BC's chip?
definitely WR if you use LN2


----------



## Schmuckley

chip from e-cycler


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> chip from e-cycler


very nice golden chip! looks like better than bc's chip.
do it up to 1.92v and do cpuz only


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Update.

Later.


----------



## battlecryawesome

Very nice Ron, My e8400 also known as Pizza s e8400 is now Daves e8400 [xtremecuztomes]
I think thats the highest a 775 chip has ever went with a Koolance pot????


----------



## baker18

Its been awhile. Testing a new cooler.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2576150


----------



## Moparman

I would like to be added. 1090T 6627.56

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2598252


----------



## Alatar

In please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411

A pretty horrible result for the chip in question but the board was giving me some huge problems that didn't make any sense and I was lucky to get even that validation. Literally the last thing I could do before I ran out dice.

But it gets me in this club so I wont complain too much


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In please http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2600411
> 
> A pretty horrible result for the chip in question but the board was giving me some huge problems that didn't make any sense and I was lucky to get even that validation. Literally the last thing I could do before I ran out dice.
> 
> But it gets me in this club so I wont complain too much


mod that commando and rape that 352 again :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saint19

Here is my first one in the blue side.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


----------



## dhenzjhen

990x @ 6518.07 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2618226


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Here is my first one in the blue side.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706


Was that on LN2?? Weren't you having issues with BCLK being so low?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Was that on LN2?? Weren't you having issues with BCLK being so low?


Not really, in fact we hit the 6.5GHz but with not enough time for validation...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Not really, in fact we hit the 6.5GHz but with not enough time for validation...


Wow. Most people have really bad CB/CBB if BCLK is below 105 or so, myself included.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow. Most people have really bad CB/CBB if BCLK is below 105 or so, myself included.


Interesting, I will try with a higher BCLK to see how it results...after give some LN2 to the 8350


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> i wouldn't think so.... but man oh man, the NB on this one was on fire even with a fan on it..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Not really, in fact we hit the 6.5GHz but with not enough time for validation...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Most people have really bad CB/CBB if BCLK is below 105 or so, myself included.
Click to expand...

*You need to test one of these Mpower Z77... a large group of LN benchers have reported using these retail sample.. and getting NO CB or CBB with CPU's verified on other boards to CB/CBB.. I have been so broke lately.. Im dying to throw LN at this 3770k and see how it cooks.


----------



## xxRemnantxx

http://hwbot.org/submission/2337340_remnant88888888_cpu_frequency_core_i5_3570k_6203.11_mhz
-192c on the marksman
When tax return money comes around there will be many more submissions to come


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remnant88888888*
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2337340_remnant88888888_cpu_frequency_core_i5_3570k_6203.11_mhz
> -192c on the marksman
> When tax return money comes around there will be many more submissions to come


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2621741

^
simple way to do it for Bassplayer to add the entry.


----------



## xxRemnantxx

THANKS


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

I should do this with my H100
that seems like a good idea


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> I should do this with my H100
> that seems like a good idea












Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alatar




----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


but what if?

how do you get a flame?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> but what if?
> 
> how do you get a flame?
Click to expand...

You get them by reaching REP milestones.

-25 REP = 1 Flame
-100 REP = 2 Flames
-250 REP = 3 Flames
-500 REP = 4 Flames
-1000 REP = 5 Flames


----------



## Rmerwede

Where's the socket 2011 beef? Hrmm... someone with a 3820 and a tuning plan needs to make a suicide run!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Where's the socket 2011 beef? Hrmm... someone with a 3820 and a tuning plan needs to make a suicide run!


Sorry, but never seen one even on bot


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

2011 at 6GHz would be epic. Not going to happen with SB-E, though.


----------



## alancsalt

Best 3820 in the 5GHz Club is HOMECINEMA with 5432.17 MHz, best hexacore is Alatar's 3930K running 5599.86 MHz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> 2011 at 6GHz would be epic. Not going to happen with SB-E, though.


It's possible there could be one in the wild, top 3930k is 5950. At this time in the game we may not see 6Ghz from one though, don't think anyone bins sb-e anymore.


----------



## Capwn

FINALLY I can haz membershipz








I lost my 6.35 ghz validation from this weekend








Oh well, just an excuse to freeze it again and go higher, right?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2770288


----------



## FtW 420

Nice!


----------



## saint19

Here is another add to the club with Intel...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2560706

Pot at -157°C if I remember well...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Dammit. You guys are going to make me update this thing


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated through post 296. If I missed something, let me know.


----------



## topdog

I forgot to update my Sempron 145 2.8ghz -160°C

6537.98 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2585942


----------



## Schmuckley

Mmm..LN2 +AMD


----------



## HobieCat

Holy FSB Top Dog!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Mmm..LN2 +AMD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Holy FSB Top Dog!


MA790X-UD3P is Beastly.....

Nice TD...


----------



## Yield

Looking through this thread makes me somewhat confused.

I thought that the max, advisable temperature for a processor was somewhere in the range of 92.5 degrees celcius, and the shutdown temperature around the range of 105 degrees celcius?

How can some of these people manage to have a workable CPU at temperatures of 150+?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yield*
> 
> Looking through this thread makes me somewhat confused.
> 
> I thought that the max, advisable temperature for a processor was somewhere in the range of 92.5 degrees celcius, and the shutdown temperature around the range of 105 degrees celcius?
> 
> How can some of these people manage to have a workable CPU at temperatures of 150+?


Because those temps are actually *negative* 150+. We are using liquid nitrogen to cool off the processors.


----------



## Yield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Because those temps are actually negative 150+. We are using liquid nitrogen to cool off the processors.


You guys are completely crazy, you know that?


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yield*
> 
> You guys are completely crazy, you know that?


That's the secret, if we aren't crazy this would not work


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> MA790X-UD3P is Beastly.....
> 
> Nice TD...


Hows the MA790X UD4P. I got one of those laying around here with a x2 55BE unlocked to x4 B55 and i have NO idea *** I should do with it.. The boards a open box / rma return I bought for €47.50 from a local shop and it's basically new lol..


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yield*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Because those temps are actually negative 150+. We are using liquid nitrogen to cool off the processors.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are completely crazy, you know that?
Click to expand...

My son, someday you will understand









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alancsalt

Henceforth, this is the *[Official]* 6GHz + Overclock Club, by consent of Enterprise.









All the Overclock Clubs are now [Official]. Thought it was about time..


----------



## Mikecdm

Here is one i did last month with a 5800K @ -190. If all goes well, will have an 8350 one to show this friday.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2755254


----------



## Mikecdm

Sempron 145 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2811686


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated!


----------



## Mikecdm

I must have forgot this one,, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2799944 So close yet so far


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I must have forgot this one,, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2799944 So close yet so far


Tom, just refuse to add this one until he hits 8ghz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Seriously mike? No 8GHz?

Pass!


----------



## Mikecdm

I maxed out volts, couldn't get it to do what i needed. Was a bit higher, but couldn't save a valid, but still no 8ghz. Ran wprime at close to 2v after trying for 8ghz.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Volt mod the motherboard!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Volt mod the motherboard!


Says the guy that gets unlimited amounts of free hardware.


----------



## alancsalt

Told ya a million times not to exaggerate!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Says the guy that gets unlimited amounts of free hardware.


If only!









EDIT: Seriously though... I'm not adding that, Mike. 8GHz or nothing.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I guess I totally forgot about this club ..is 32M screene good enough to join ?


----------



## alancsalt

You need a URL for a CPUZ validation in your OCN user name.


----------



## coolhandluke41

...ok


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## coolhandluke41

Finally









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2819437


----------



## alancsalt




----------



## Willhemmens

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2820537

Finally got time to post my 6.4GHz Validation.

Temps, around -120C.


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2840397


----------



## Schmuckley

:







: DJ's 4770K mucho strong!


----------



## CL3P20

be careful with that one DJ.. or go to Frys this week and snatch a Costa as backup


----------



## Alatar

Putting my 4770K here as well: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2838278

gonna do another run after I get my gelid gc extreme in the mail....


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

TIM shouldn't make much of a difference on a CPU with a CB since you can always just get it colder to compensate for the poor heat transfer. It is way better for removing the pot, though.


----------



## Alatar

Yeah I know, it's just that I don't want to buy more LN2 and use it with ceramique 2. Might as well wait the extra couple of days until I have the ideal tim.


----------



## dhenzjhen

I used AS ceramique 2 on my runs and works good, temps doesn't go -150 because of CB so shouldn't be an issue i think.
Also, from my observation the more u pump vcore the more prone to CB, and crashing or hangs sometimes caused by
unstable temps during bench


----------



## PedroC1999

To help new users...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406269/overclock-club-roundup-index/0_40#post_20322775

Please leave a comment


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Updated.


Want to update it again?











http://hwbot.org/submission/2399553_hobiecat_cpu_frequency_phenom_ii_x4_965_be_6804.63_mhz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In a month


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> In a month


----------



## robbo2

In! never thought I would ever see 6ghz lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2842511


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'll update tomorrow.

Maybe


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'll update tomorrow.
> 
> Maybe


I doubt it


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updating now but the bot is down so no update for you, Hobie!

EDIT: Added robbo. Hobie, you should have known better than to rely on the bot not being down!

EDIT: Added Hobie.


----------



## alancsalt

Was it down? Missed it..

link for Hobie..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2856561


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Updating now but the bot is down so no update for you, Hobie!
> 
> EDIT: Added robbo. Hobie, you should have known better than to rely on the bot not being down!
> 
> EDIT: Added Hobie.


You're right, I should just assume that its always down.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Was it down? Missed it..
> 
> link for Hobie..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2856561


Thanks again Alan!


----------



## CL3P20

http://hwbot.org/submission/2402518_cl3p20_cpu_frequency_core_i5_4670k_6700_mhz/


----------



## dhenzjhen

RIP my good cpu





















http://hwbot.org/submission/2403063_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4770k_6807.41_mhz


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> RIP my good cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2403063_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4770k_6807.41_mhz


You _killed_ it?!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Accidentally pumped the VCIN lil bit higher


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> Accidentally pumped the VCIN lil bit higher


How high? What voltage did it take to kill it?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

How high?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Actually I already saved some validations before it died 6807 good on and both 6823 and 6843 are corrupted.
I was doing spi1m 6.6ghxx vcore 1.89 and VCCIN 2.8v it did ran but after like on the 11th loop system shuts
of then gave post code 00, 96 and stuck on 97. Will dry the mobo and try again tonight see if it POSTs or not.


----------



## CL3P20

My cpu didnt like +2.8v vccin either.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> My cpu didnt like +2.8v vccin either.


ES or retail?

Edit: nvm, I just saw it on the last page


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> My cpu didnt like +2.8v vccin either.


I think it varies with platform because I used the same CPU on giga z87 OC same vcore and up to 2.9 VCCIN max and cpu was ok


----------



## CL3P20

Just fyi..Asus overvolts like .07v too... so 2.81vccin = ~2.9v real


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2404936_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8008.5_mhz


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2404936_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8008.5_mhz


Very Nice.... Well done sir, Well done


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2404936_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_celeron_lga775_352_8008.5_mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice.... Well done sir, Well done
Click to expand...


----------



## PedroC1999

I have an i7 3820 which has a useable 166MHz Strap, this is fairly uncommon, and can open up a world of opportunities for LN2 people, the world record for the 3820 is using the 125MHz strap, set to 132. With MY CPU, it does 155Mhz on the BCLK, so you could potentially get 6.6Ghz assuming the chip itself can do it.

Would any benchers be interested in it? Not yet, when IVY-E comes along


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

SB-E still has hard walls frequency wise, no matter the BCLK/multi combo. Chances are, yours will still fall in the 5.1-5.4GHz range (average for SB-E on sunbzero cooling).

Lowering to 2C/2T and 1.50V, you should be able to get pretty close to your max frequency on air/water. Whatever frequency you can hit on air/water, you'll be able to stabilize with subzero cooling with all cores/threads active.


----------



## HobieCat

I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think any SB-E has hit 6ghz.


----------



## Alatar

In with these:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> I have an i7 3820 which has a useable 166MHz Strap, this is fairly uncommon, and can open up a world of opportunities for LN2 people, the world record for the 3820 is using the 125MHz strap, set to 132. With MY CPU, it does 155Mhz on the BCLK, so you could potentially get 6.6Ghz assuming the chip itself can do it.
> 
> Would any benchers be interested in it? Not yet, when IVY-E comes along


No SB-E chip has ever reached 6ghz.

There were like 3 normal SB chips that could do but those were pretty special. You just reach a max multi with SB-E at some point.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> In with these:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2849761
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2872794
> No SB-E chip has ever reached 6ghz.
> 
> There were like 3 normal SB chips that could do but those were pretty special. You just reach a max multi with SB-E at some point.


But I mean, the 3820 CPU is blocked by how the STRAP, as at 132Mhz (The Highest) It will be hitting a road block due to the PCI controller etc, if they could select another STRAP, they could overcome that, and get a few more MHz (If not afew 100's more with some luck)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> But I mean, the 3820 CPU is blocked by how the STRAP, as at 132Mhz (The Highest) It will be hitting a road block due to the PCI controller etc, if they could select another STRAP, they could overcome that, and get a few more MHz (If not afew 100's more with some luck)


There are two competing things that that limit the 3820 from hitting high frequencies. The first is the one you're concerned with. Since its max multiplier is 43x, pushing BCLK is necessary to reach max clocks. However, the overarching limit here is the architecture (no pun intended). If you look at the 3930K and 3960X chips, you'll see that the absolute *best* chips are around 5500-5700, and those are unlocked. There are a few chips above that, but these people are binning literally _hundreds_ of chips for one that will do that.

The average max frequency for SB-E is somewhere around 5.2GHz. If you're _really_ lucky, you might have a chip that will do 5.5GHz, at which point the BCLK still won't be an issue. To set the record, or really, to get anywhere close to it, you'll need a 1/10,000 chip.

As far as I am aware, there is no study on the correlation between the 1.66 divider and the max frequency, though as I've described above, it shouldn't indicate anything.


----------



## Alatar

I killed my 5.6 SB-E last year







Now my current one does just 5.35









Fortunately IB-E is coming out soon!


----------



## PedroC1999

Wow, very good explanation there


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Wow, very good explanation there


With all that said, you could be sitting on the best chip out there (no reason not to try!). One of the advantages for ambient users is that SB/SB-E barely scales with cold. This means that if you're willing to give it the voltage it needs, it'll likely hit max clocks on air. I'd go to 2C/2T and whatever voltage you're comfortable with on air/water and push to see how high you can get it. The only advantage cold provides for overclocking SB/SB-E is you're less likely to kill a chip with 1.65V if it's at -50°C than if it's at 60°C. If you're pushing 1.55V or so on air/water, I wouldn't run any benchmarks other than trying to boot into windows. When a chip is at idle and high voltage, the current is relatively low. Once it starts getting stressed, the current ramps up to meet the power demands and _that_ is what kills the chip.


----------



## PedroC1999

Good too know Bas, I was only asking, when HW_E is launched, I will probably want to upgrade, and if the extra STRAP being available was an extra selling point etc


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So you're saying you're not going to see how far it will go?

But I got excited!


----------



## PedroC1999

Oh I will! Just give me some time, as im in the middle of the hottest heatwave of the decade


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Oh I will! Just give me some time, as im in the middle of the hottest heatwave of the decade


Excuses!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Excuses!


Heres one from last week.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2868181

The voltage was a bit too high, I forgot to disable LLC, I am going to stick with 1.64v MAX

Bass, for validations, do you use LLC?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Well done









Now keep goingggggg


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2874955

6006.99 MHz @ -112.7 on LN2

Third time on this chip is a charm.. And that's all she's got... A tad more vcore than I had hoped for but oh well..


----------



## truckerguy

Am I in here is my validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434847


----------



## hawkeye071292

Oh wow. I didnt realize there was a 6.0Ghz club! Something to look forward to ^.^


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truckerguy*
> 
> Am I in here is my validation
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2434847


haven't seen you in a while! Nice OC!, what was the cooling solution? LN2 to achieve vcore that low?


----------



## truckerguy

Thank you,,it was a highly mod H100 with dry ice


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Alatar... you should update it.

Because.


----------



## jjjc_93

Haven't popped in here for a while so thought I would share my latest from Haswell.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880509

After having 5 chips that all maxed out at or before 6ghz this was a nice sight.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Haven't popped in here for a while so thought I would share my latest from Haswell.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880509
> 
> After having 5 chips that all maxed out at or before 6ghz this was a nice sight.


Nice one!
I want to find something like that to replace this

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880488


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Ya, Mine seemed so good on air / water and once it went cold it hit a 6GHz wall no matter the vcore.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880513

was running right at -129c most of the time... Had to mess around for awhile to get this one though.. Gonna have to try the Z87X-OC soon and see if there is that much of a difference than with the Z87M OC


----------



## HobieCat

Got another one for you Tom.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880719



It should go a lot higher, so I'll be re-doing this one soon. Ran super pi at this frequency, so the chip should do more.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Ya, Mine seemed so good on air / water and once it went cold it hit a 6GHz wall no matter the vcore.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880513
> 
> was running right at -129c most of the time... Had to mess around for awhile to get this one though.. Gonna have to try the Z87X-OC soon and see if there is that much of a difference than with the Z87M OC


Scratch that sub....

Add this one instead..









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2881451

Trigger Action


----------



## HobieCat

Nice one Dave!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

who's in charge of updating this thread?


----------



## dhenzjhen

Bassman sir

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updated









Mike, still not added that submission. 8GHz or nothing.


----------



## Alatar

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887332 (







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2887477


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You can be added next month









(or you can add yourself!)


----------



## Alatar

I can wait


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## ihatelolcats

was this clock achieved with cryogenics?
Alatar ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ 6180.31 MHz ~ 54.51% Increase


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> was this clock achieved with cryogenics?
> Alatar ~ FX 8350 4.0GHz @ 6180.31 MHz ~ 54.51% Increase


He was definitely using subzero cooling, probably the single stage phase.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjjc_93*
> 
> Haven't popped in here for a while so thought I would share my latest from Haswell.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2880509
> 
> After having 5 chips that all maxed out at or before 6ghz this was a nice sight.


Wow, this is an awesome OC! My I ask what cooler/cooling method you used to achieve this


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolyMorphist*
> 
> Wow, this is an awesome OC! My I ask what cooler/cooling method you used to achieve this


That was cooled by liquid nitrogen, not sure what brand pot he was using.


----------



## PolyMorphist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That was cooled by liquid nitrogen, not sure what brand pot he was using.


Ahh. Are there any AIO's or air coolers on the market that can perform this kind of overclock or would one have to invest in a custom WC loop/LN2?


----------



## FtW 420

ln2 isn't for daily use, just for hours at a time.
Nothing else will let a 4770k clock that high, cascade phase change & DICE aren't quite as cold & won't allow quite as high a clock, single stage phase & subzero chilled water less yet, then regular water & air where great haswell cpus are limited to roughly 5ghz give or take.


----------



## Capwn

Time for my 3770k submission to the club to have a little bit of an update











http://valid.canardpc.com/2892184


----------



## HobieCat

Woah, that's a very nice chip you have there.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Woah, that's a very nice chip you have there.




I know right, This MVG is a beast too was really impressed, she was frozen solid for about 6 hours straight before it started acting up.. Really more my fault for playing with ram .. ( need to work on that )

Chip is batch
3307B105


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hot damn... nice chip!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Time for my 3770k submission to the club to have a little bit of an update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2892184


Nice chip Cappy


----------



## Schmuckley

Nice one, Capwn








Here's my meh AMD run http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145
meh chip is meh


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/2898258 Tighten up,Bassplayer!


----------



## thfallen

http://valid.canardpc.com/5c0w3i

Around -60


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Had a few 6GHz+ Recently... Thought I would add this one... just cause of vcore..

http://valid.canardpc.com/c7cjce

6236.51 MHz
Pentium D 915
real vcore 1.552








Temps -165c LN2


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Had a few 6GHz+ Recently... Thought I would add this one... just cause of vcore..
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/c7cjce
> 
> 6236.51 MHz
> Pentium D 915
> real vcore 1.552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps -165c LN2


Could pop into the 2GHz+ club if you want...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Got this too..

A10-6800K
Full Pot -196c
7600.77 MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/yesl8p


----------



## Schmuckley

Whose thread is this? They need to tighten up








Oh..It's bossman..where's he @ anyway?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Whose thread is this? They need to tighten up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh..It's bossman..where's he @ anyway?


He Moved on up to a Deluxe Apartment in the Sky..









I think he's still moving, getting settled and working ....


----------



## Schmuckley

http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## robbo2

WooT

http://valid.canardpc.com/vnxz9l

And FM2 http://valid.canardpc.com/2897181


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> WooT
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/vnxz9l
> 
> And FM2 http://valid.canardpc.com/2897181


The 8Ghz club, very nice & congrats!


----------



## robbo2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 8Ghz club, very nice & congrats!


Thanks mate. Was a nice surprise on both! Best part is they're both the only AMD chips I've bought since Deneb


----------



## alancsalt

Merry Xmas to Bass and the Six Gigglers!

Updated.


----------



## Schmuckley

Oh..Alan..thx fer updating Mr. Green Jeans thread!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Oh..Alan..thx fer updating Mr. Green Jeans thread!












I remember those pants


----------



## newlife12

I had a play with some Dice yesterday

http://valid.canardpc.com/5wu1xz

Cpu could run 32m at 5670mhz with only 1.56v


----------



## Capwn

Nice one brother, Get that chip some juicey juice ASAP.. Should do 6.5 or better







with more cold that is


----------



## Kimir

I'm surprised there is no Ivy-E here yet, guess we aren't much frenchie here, because Wizerty got a good one running!
I wish to come in here, one day maybe...


----------



## Johan45

Thanks for the invite rdr09. I hit 6.0 this morning on a FX9370 with cold water loop. Water temp was -15c and cpu reported 7c @ 1.692v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2hwhtk


----------



## battlecryawesome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Oh..Alan..thx fer updating Mr. Green Jeans thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those pants
Click to expand...

Me to.lol


----------



## battlecryawesome

http://valid.canardpc.com/ptst9l


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ptst9l


Nice clock for a Hazwell. Was that LN2??


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *battlecryawesome*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ptst9l
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clock for a Hazwell. Was that LN2??
Click to expand...

dry ice


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhenzjhen*
> 
> dry ice


Just wondered , I noticed the V_Core getting up there, I suppose he would have went further with more cold.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

http://valid.canardpc.com/0gww5k
9084.44 MHz / Rejected

http://valid.canardpc.com/rsx3e6
8689.95 MHz / Validated


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/0gww5k
> 9084.44 MHz / Rejected
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/rsx3e6
> 8689.95 MHz / Validated


That's pretty sweet







Why were you rejected??


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

It's a bugged submission, Something is wrong with cpuz 1.69.
Tested this chip on a 990FXA-UD3 and it registered fine.
So it seems as if older bios and new cpuz might be issue.

This submission was on water cooling while testing to see if the chip worked and then testing the UD3.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> It's a bugged submission, Something is wrong with cpuz 1.69.
> Tested this chip on a 990FXA-UD3 and it registered fine.
> So it seems as if older bios and new cpuz might be issue.
> 
> This submission was on water cooling while testing to see if the chip worked and then testing the UD3.


No way that's pretty impressive, is it cold water?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Yes, huge pond pump inside huge 10 gallon cooler. I'll usually throw snow and ice inside cooler to lower temps.


----------



## Johan45

That's what I did in the summer Only with ice paks, check the pics under my bench rig. That's what I do in the winter, I've had my water down to -15c


----------



## Schmuckley

Dabe posting dat bugged cpu-z in here


----------



## CL3P20

@ Dave - So much valid.. so little vcore  oh teh lulz. Nice cap none the less.


----------



## HobieCat

I wonder if its like that old FX bug with the 1.60v of CPUz. I had some crazy valids with that, but none of them were legit. With this bug the multi was correct, but the fsb was way way off. Actual fsb there was 200mhz.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ Dave - So much valid.. so little vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh teh lulz. Nice cap none the less.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I wonder if its like that old FX bug with the 1.60v of CPUz. I had some crazy valids with that, but none of them were legit. With this bug the multi was correct, but the fsb was way way off. Actual fsb there was 200mhz.


The odd thing was, Battlecryawesome brought the board and chip to my house thinking one was dead. I installed the chip into the DFI 790FXB-M2RSH and it booted like 8.3GHz, so I rebooted and rechecked and it still was reading like 8.3GHz. I realized I was on an old cpuz so I updated to current and it still was reading 8.3GHz. So I did a 9GHz validation. While we can all agree it's for sure a bug, it's hard to imagine a bug like that on 1.68.1 and 1.69 cpuz. Why would it read the same on 2 different versions?

BAM!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/4em7x2
Here is a 8018.34 MHz Validation.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> I wonder if its like that old FX bug with the 1.60v of CPUz. I had some crazy valids with that, but none of them were legit. With this bug the multi was correct, but the fsb was way way off. Actual fsb there was 200mhz.


It's worse


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> The odd thing was, Battlecryawesome brought the board and chip to my house thinking one was dead. I installed the chip into the DFI 790FXB-M2RSH and it booted like 8.3GHz, so I rebooted and rechecked and it still was reading like 8.3GHz. I realized I was on an old cpuz so I updated to current and it still was reading 8.3GHz. So I did a 9GHz validation. While we can all agree it's for sure a bug, it's hard to imagine a bug like that on 1.68.1 and 1.69 cpuz. Why would it read the same on 2 different versions?
> 
> BAM!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/4em7x2
> Here is a 8018.34 MHz Validation.


I dont know whats going on there, but I'm pretty sure the max multi on these chips is around 31. Why its reading 39.5 is beyond me lol


----------



## CL3P20

Dave broke it ... the right way


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Dave broke it ... the right way


Yes Sir


----------



## Johan45

So how do I get my 6GHz banner?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1082747/official-6ghz-oc-club/420#post_21884911


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

I don't know where the 6GHz banner is, But I'll add another one here









http://valid.canardpc.com/2ilkne

7731.82 MHz

Full Pot -196c


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hot damn XC... nicely done.

Look like I have a lot of catching up to do here!


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hot damn XC... nicely done.
> 
> Look like I have a lot of catching up to do here!












we all thought you fell off the face of the earth...

There are a few sub's that need to be updated.

This 7731.82 MHz was a test, Just wanted to pretest to find my baseline and see how the chip would react to cold, it reacted well since no CB, so it was nice to bench a Celly at full pot. More to come soon though


----------



## battlecryawesome

I know that no one update s this club but if anyone ever does http://valid.canardpc.com/zeys3u


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

E8600
6132.83 MHz
-113c

http://valid.canardpc.com/n1wemd

terribad issues even getting this far. was _NOT_ the funnest


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> E8600
> 6132.83 MHz
> -113c
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/n1wemd
> 
> terribad issues even getting this far. was NOT the funnest


 Thought you were gonna catch george on your prime sub too.. board acting up on you?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Thought you were gonna catch george on your prime sub too.. board acting up on you?


I'm not sure what it was. Board did act strange though. When it would freeze up or lock up when it went to reboot it would hang on d1.
If i reset it would reboot and reboot back to stock, I would load same profile I had just booted at and it wouldn't boot.
Maybe a bad mount since I couldn't go colder than -113c? I have another E8600 to try but I think I will try a different chip, an E4500 maybe on the same board and see if I can reproduce the same issues


----------



## newlife12

4770k on dice
6016.89 MHz
-74
http://valid.canardpc.com/u7f0mx


----------



## dhenzjhen

http://hwbot.org/submission/2560267_dhenzjhen_cpu_frequency_core_i7_4790k_6514.77_mhz


----------



## saint19

Long time without post here...

Another one to add please...

G3258 @ 6GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/d19rtg


----------



## stubass

My first sub here








http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> My first sub here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...


I don't come to this site often anymore but had to stop and say congrats on the 6GHz sub Stu.... Well done sir !!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> My first sub here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/wsrwkp this is from the one that tested 3rd out of 4...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't come to this site often anymore but had to stop and say congrats on the 6GHz sub Stu.... Well done sir !!
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave.. Thought I havernt seen you around for awhile








... Hopefully more to come


----------



## stubass

Update on the same chip
http://valid.canardpc.com/calzrw


----------



## stubass

Same Chip with 1 core, not sure if can go higher if i push it to 2V








http://valid.canardpc.com/3d9rhe


----------



## newlife12

Here's something I got on my first ln2 sesh
6.4ghz 1.9v -131.8c http://valid.canardpc.com/crxi0p

I was able to get 6.5ghz but I pushed the wrong button not f7


----------



## newlife12

6ghz with stock cooler although it's in a freezer

http://valid.canardpc.com/8hr7hm
http://hwbot.org/submission/2657582_


http://imgur.com/A39Mn5W




http://imgur.com/IiSbdha




http://imgur.com/0XlaYWS


----------



## stubass

Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..








http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293


Looks good Stu... I think my break away is coming to an end, So time to get back in the game I think


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> For those who have reached the top...
> 6GHz or Higher Overclocks Only
> 
> *Please provide your submission in your Forum Name ONLY as seen here*
> 
> 
> Note: Old thread can be found here.


What about 6 ghz oc on water cooling and full load stress test no failure for at least 10 hours


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> What about 6 ghz oc on water cooling and full load stress test no failure for at least 10 hours


Post it if you got it!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Best i could do with 4c/8t.... didnt try with no HT and disabling cores..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/pu8293
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good Stu... I think my break away is coming to an end, So time to get back in the game I think
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave.. yup you should get back into it and winter is starting too..









i am getting use to Ln2 finally not to try some ol sck775 with Ln2


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Post it if you got it!


I was wanting to see some 6ghz on water from you guys.... never mind.....
wELL Sure man, don't reckon I will get 6GHZ + stress test at that voltage core temp will be out of it and water temp is room temp lol . but at least a 15 sec oc on my 990FXA - GD 80 msi at 6 ghz + when i get it running and going again, also adding radators so i have 7 radaitors in total .... and 3 brushless pumps and 16 fans on my current build








http://www.overclock.net/t/1522183/soundless-devil-240-3x11x-built-to-oc this is the current build and using a fx4300 because i do not wanna waste pointless money on it any more untill am4 comes out .....


----------



## Johan45

Check my sig the 6.0 you see was done on water ,very cold water.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Check my sig the 6.0 you see was done on water ,very cold water.


Wrong 6.0 i see is done on operating water temps, after the loop had been heat up and then i plan to give it the hit with control center with msi at 1.81V or more and then boost it tio 6ghz and vadilate
the current loop can idle on 1.81V wihout over heating cpu temps and toping out a 84C idle temp on the gigabyte
For refference
http://cdn.overclock.net/4/4f/4fc285f4_10732141_1545019052383220_607992633_o.jpeg
This is where my picture came from
http://www.overclock.net/t/1520926/the-top-10-highest-ghz-last-12-months-fx-4300-5-328ghz-1-68v#post_23056959


----------



## Johan45

You'll never make it at room temp water. I barely validated that and the water was likely -20c


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> You'll never make it at room temp water. I barely validated that and the water was likely -20c


Sorry sir at that time my pumps and fans were on max speed, i also have water flow meter and water temp meter at the in and out of the cpu loop, water temps should have been at 27-36C max, well I din't bother looking at the water temps though to be honest
You wouldn't want me to do this again and take my scrren and put it in front of water temp meter a take a photo do ya? and do the 1.81V idle








Room temps were also 20C max and nothing under 17C


----------



## Johan45

Honestly I'd really like to see that. Unless you had a bug in your CPU-z, I really don't think it's possible. I have spent a lot of time with FX CPUs and am quite familiar with what their capabilities are and 6.0 at room temp I really don't think is one of them.


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Honestly I'd really like to see that. Unless you had a bug in your CPU-z, I really don't think it's possible. I have spent a lot of time with FX CPUs and am quite familiar with what their capabilities are and 6.0 at room temp I really don't think is one of them.


I had no bug with cpuz (and i do not know how to bug it) and yeah man you know your fx cpu, you guys got the demon bins while I get allot of really bad bins that do not oc, had 2x 8350 thats a bad bin and the 4300 nothing diffrent.
Thats why you want a crazy loop that will boost the voltage and get a 6ghz


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iwamotto Tetsuz*
> 
> Thats why you want a crazy loop that will boost the voltage and get a 6ghz


So you do realize that without cold it's a no show. Does this mean no screen shots?


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> So you do realize that without cold it's a no show. Does this mean no screen shots?


I'll do a photo at december when i upgrade the water loop


----------



## Johan45

Good luck with that !


----------



## newlife12

Here's a 7.8ghz valid I got with a below average 6800K and yes it still lives after 2v despite leakage only making the cpu safe for 1.85v

@ -188c

http://hwbot.org/submission/2721676_


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Were waiting untill I am back from my travel to China and then inserting the duall phase change blocks onto my 7 radator soundless devil







with heat sink on top of the phase change block


----------



## Iwamotto Tetsuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> Here's a 7.8ghz valid I got with a below average 6800K and yes it still lives after 2v despite leakage only making the cpu safe for 1.85v
> 
> @ -188c
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2721676_


If it was in my hands I would be using a custom bios and boosting the voltage straight to 2.2V on L2N and blow the world record that is if it still runs







(My oppinion I never tried clocking on L2N)


----------



## newlife12

No need for custom bios board has a limit of 2.3 on normal bios and 2.2v would kill just about any cpu

And maybe you should check the bios version in the cpu valid


----------



## stubass

Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet

http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


----------



## alancsalt

Bassplayer hasn't posted since 11/4/14 at 1:23pm, but was Last Online: 1 day, 1 hour ago...

Whazz happenin' @xxbassplayerxx? You OK?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Bassplayer hasn't posted since 11/4/14 at 1:23pm, but was Last Online: 1 day, 1 hour ago...
> 
> Whazz happenin' @xxbassplayerxx? You OK?


I'm alive! Trying to get things sorted and getting the urge to get back into this stuff.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I'm alive! Trying to get things sorted and getting the urge to get back into this stuff.


Coming back to OC too?


----------



## MrGenius

I thought I was tripping again when I saw this today. E2180 @ 8852 MHz

Wow...so that's like the highest official(CPU-Z Validated) CPU OC ever then? ~442.5% increase!!! Did I do that math right?

Next question...how long before that shows up on the CPU-Z World Records Page?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

that's a bugged cpuz.
8.8ghz @ 1.4v


----------



## Moparman

I'm in my Sig 6737.91 3570k.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Different batch, X437B298 just testing new pot and didnt push it yet
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/gghruz


Same X437B298 batch...
http://valid.canardpc.com/tpnktf


----------



## MrGenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> that's a bugged cpuz.
> 8.8ghz @ 1.4v


That was my first impression too. The volts and the temp(46°?) are wrong. There's just no way. It makes absolutely no sense. I wonder why/how it didn't get rejected? Like this one E8600 @ 6929 MHz

Here's the CPU-Z Validator Top 15 - Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz page to compare how many volts, and at what temp, how many MHz can _really_ be achieved with that processor.So it will make sense, or rather not, to everybody.

Oh...and here's the E8600 top 15 page too. I don't want anybody thinking I'm making any of this up.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGenius*
> 
> That was my first impression too. There's just no way. It makes absolutely no sense. I wonder why/how it didn't get rejected? Like this one E8600 @ 6929 MHz


yup, looks bugged as well.


----------



## newlife12

7.86ghz with a dual core AMD A6-6420k and almost 2.2v

http://hwbot.org/submission/2800385_


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newlife12*
> 
> 7.86ghz with a dual core AMD A6-6420k and almost 2.2v
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2800385_


Nice work


----------



## veaseomat

http://valid.canardpc.com/9x641m

I did this last week I think. 9590 under phase change, can boot into 6 all day long just cant do anything other than mouse around and browse the web.



Can I join your club?


----------



## DeScheep

My 6Ghz validation 

Running the same cooling as veaseomat









And just to show you guys how wrong things can go, this was only 6.1 Ghz

Can I join aswell









DeScheep


----------



## Johan45

Did this last night on just cold water. http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Did this last night on just cold water. http://valid.canardpc.com/f7wtgg


Wow very nice









What are you 24/7 settings and temps?

DeScheep


----------



## Johan45

My 24/7 settings are 4.7 for my HTPC. 1.43v and low 50s on an AIO. That was done on my benching/testing rig.


----------



## Oj010

Core 2 Duo E8600 3.33 GHz @ 6005.92 MHz - +2672.92 MHz - 80.20 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=514025

Core 2 Duo E8500 3.16 GHz @ 6060.89 MHz - +2894.89 MHz - 91.44 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=404793

Celeron 347 3.06 GHz @ 6378.55 MHz - +3312.55 MHz - 108.04 % overclock - LN2 cooling - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=512949


----------



## mllrkllr88

This still being updated? I would like in please.

PD 925 @6.3 (-60c) http://valid.canardpc.com/5fr3t2 : HWBOT Link
Cele 325 @6.2 (-65c) http://valid.canardpc.com/hpckiy : HWBOT Link
Cele 347 @6.0 (-65c) http://valid.canardpc.com/9b66h1 : HWBOT Link


----------



## QuantumX

This looks fun, I have a few:

Intel Core i7 3770K @ 6299.54MHz (-160c) +79.99% Overclock - http://valid.canardpc.com/2895728
Intel Pentium G3258 @ 6503.1MHz (-120c) +103.22% Overclock - http://valid.canardpc.com/hpckiy
Intel Core i7 4770K @ 6703.2 MHz +91.52% Overclock - http://valid.canardpc.com/9b66h1


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nice 4770K


----------



## Ark-07

So I just found this thread.......Your all awesome Ive never seen this kind of hardcore overclocking I salute you all.


----------



## DR4G00N

Sign me up!








X5687 @ 6003.15MHz 1.82V
http://valid.x86.fr/025um0


----------



## ShrimpBrime

FX-8370E Dice cooling. All 8 cores -47c @ 1.63v

http://valid.x86.fr/q3nya1

http://s269.photobucket.com/user/ShrimpBrime/media/20160521_2115121_zpshwbcxsb2.jpg.html


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow! Well done. Did the delid help?


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Thanks! I cannot fully answer that question only because I did not cool with DICE before and after. But with liquid cooling, it almost always helps. Usually can generate another 100mhz from de-lids.


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Here's another for the 6ghz club. Again on Dice cooling.

FX-4350 - 6220.74mhz 1.7250v

http://valid.x86.fr/wwaxen


----------



## svictorcc

Sign me in please









E8500 @6038.4mhz 1.912v
http://hwbot.org/submission/3237332_


----------



## GtiJason

Never seen this thread before but I'm sure I miss a lot of goodies. Maybe Tom can send me a list of interesting threads,









Here's my first 6er ! Couple ticks shy of 6.8g with L314 4770k and Z97 SOCF LN2 board

http://valid.x86.fr/cc81xr


Settings I used if interested



and my second 6 plus, though barely. Stupid Devils Canyon and CB/CBB

http://valid.x86.fr/zfn5zx


----------



## stubass

I3-6320 and going to push higher as room in Volts hehe
http://valid.x86.fr/p66jsx


----------



## stubass

I7-7700k 6.7GHz core 6.2GHz cache RAM 4000CL14
http://valid.x86.fr/ipdzfw


----------



## ShrimpBrime

Nice clock stubass


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShrimpBrime*
> 
> Nice clock stubass


Cheers bro









Update, trying to prep for superPI so tight timings on RAM
http://valid.x86.fr/zpzv3x


----------



## GeorgeStorm

Guess I can be part of this club now









http://valid.x86.fr/7th2cn
http://hwbot.org/submission/3512184_

The cpu definitely has more to give as well, crashed whilst saving the valid for 6.5, wasn't even trying to do cpu-z was just increasing it for gpupi, haven't got much LN2 left so not sure if I'll try to beat this until I get another delivery.


----------



## stubass

https://valid.x86.fr/18uwrj


----------

